# How wealthy are you???



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

I know there's a lot of financially wealthy people on this forum, but how are you doing with 'Quality of Life' wealth? 

I was reading through some of the threads this morning realizing that I'm miles behind people financially for my age, but then I looked outside of our window and realized how wealthy I am in the things that make me happy ... other than money. My amazing wife has graced me with her companionship for 23 years now (it's her Birthday today so we're having a nice relaxing Sunday). Although we recently moved to a new city, we still have many good friends that we stay in touch with. We have what I consider our dream home/property ... not overly fancy, but right for us. We manage to scrape enough money up to travel with. And to top it off, I live in a country that won Gold in the men's and women's hockey. I'd say I'm a very wealthy man ... when measured in a slightly different way.


----------



## couchman (Oct 10, 2013)

Good post. Its so true what they say "health is wealth". I try to keep in good physical shape so some day when I get to retirement I can truly enjoy it. I currently work with a few people that have just turned 60 and I can not imagine them making it to 70.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

> All you need for happiness is a good gun, a good horse, and a good wife.
> 
> Daniel Boone


Happy Birthday, Mrs Mind!

Yeah, we consider ourselves wealthy, we have a little money, but we don't spend a lot; we're happy hanging out together, we have good health, (thus far), and we get to travel some.....what's not to like?


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm single. 

Don't have a nice house either, rent a crowded noisy condo in toronto because I can't afford a house and I work in a field where all the jobs are in big cities.

I guess I'm not wealthy at all.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> I'm single.
> 
> Don't have a nice house either, rent a crowded noisy condo in toronto because I can't afford a house and I work in a field where all the jobs are in big cities.
> 
> I guess I'm not wealthy at all.


You're comparing the things that make me happy to your situation. Each individual is different. I'm assuming your response is a bit sarcastic, but if not ... look at wha makes you happy, not others.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

You are on to something. Wealth is much broader than cash and assets. There is nothing wrong with asset building, but family, social life, religious life, and having a purpose and vision broader than money is clearly an essential part of wealth.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm very wealthy. I think I spent my whole life planning for right now and I'm really enjoying it. My wife is like this buddy that I go to sports events with and laugh every day until my side hurts. Except she also is a girl and she doesn't hate men, and she wears her hair up and is really sexy and loves to cook healthy food and pays half the bills. 
I have the exact job I decided I really wanted when I was about 20 and although it's more challenging than the people made it look back then, I really enjoy it. 
I always wanted to live in a house on the water- check. I have few worries and I got rid of the people in my life who were sucking the energy out of me.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Well today we got up and watched the hockey game and waiting for Nascar to get sorted ,my hubby cooked Salmon two ways for us and we are both retired at age 46 and 47 living in a nice home .Most stressful part of this week is having to get up at early one morning to go to a Doctor's appointment.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

I feel like I am incredibly wealthy and blessed (or lucky if you prefer), the key thing I find is just to take stock and remind myself frequently just how wonderful life is!


----------



## praire_guy (Sep 8, 2011)

True wealth is a combination of health, and being able to afford the life you want to live. Nothing more nothing less. 

I am one of the wealthiest people I know.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

mind_business said:


> You're comparing the things that make me happy to your situation. Each individual is different. I'm assuming your response is a bit sarcastic, but if not ... look at wha makes you happy, not others.


Not sarcastic at all... I'm not that happy and not wealthy. I feel like I've done everything right but nothing has turned out the way I wanted. I have no girlfriend. I have very few friends any more. I don't have a lot of spending money. My family isn't that close with one another so I rarely talk to them. I can't afford a house. I get paid an average salary for a fairly stressful job. I feel like if I dropped dead tomorrow, no one would miss me. I guess it could be a lot worse though, I could have a debilitating illness or be in prison or something.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> I feel like if I dropped dead tomorrow, no one would miss me. I guess it could be a lot worse though, I could have a debilitating illness or be in prison or something.


The bidet thread will live on. Not many people can put something like that on their resume.


----------



## Itchy54 (Feb 12, 2012)

We have a small and comfy house that backs onto beautiful parkland. It is paid for. We are not rich and certainly do not have the assets that I read about on this forum. But life is good and I am now desperately trying to convince hubby to retire at the end of march. He is out of town and I am tired of being alone. His pension will cover our expenses every month and I can continue with part time work to cover holidays so our savings can grow and grow. So why not pull the plug? As I tell him, life is great, you owe your employer nothing and you have given them enough of you life. 
How can I convince him that this life we have created and worked really hard for is worth enjoying without the stresses of work? I think he realizes that the dream life, our wealthy life, is there for the taking but he just needs to believe it really is true.
Yes, we have our version of a wealthy life. Just need to beat the fact into his head :rolleyes2:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I went to a viewing today, my parents neighbor had passed away a few days ago, and looking at the pictures and memories, it made we think about 'quality of life' as well. There is far more to life than money.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Beware the worship of false idols. Covet neither gold nor riches.

Riches don't buy happiness..........never have and never will.

Money can make life easier.....it can be used to make other lives easier.....or it can be hoarded away until discovered to be a cold mistress.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

There is a lot of wisdom in this thread.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm not remotely wealthy from a financial standpoint, but my finances are in better shape than the rest of my life.

I wish managing friendships and relationships was as easy as managing money. I'm totally clueless about that stuff.

Also currently dealing with health issues that I have very little control over, while waiting forever for our wonderful health system to do anything about it.


----------



## richard (Jun 20, 2013)

sags said:


> Money can make life easier.....it can be used to make other lives easier.....or it can be hoarded away until discovered to be a cold mistress.


I first read that as "discovered by a cold mistress", which can also be a risk I suppose 

I believe I'm above average in health and self-determination and about average in relationships (because I think most people over-estimate how much fun others are having). Working hard on all of them. That doesn't mean chasing what others want. Owning a detached home would be limiting to my self-determination and finances so it would leave me poorer overall.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> Not sarcastic at all... I'm not that happy and not wealthy. I feel like I've done everything right but nothing has turned out the way I wanted. I have no girlfriend. I have very few friends any more. I don't have a lot of spending money. My family isn't that close with one another so I rarely talk to them. I can't afford a house. I get paid an average salary for a fairly stressful job. I feel like if I dropped dead tomorrow, no one would miss me. I guess it could be a lot worse though, I could have a debilitating illness or be in prison or something.



If you don't like it, why not change it? It's not like something is tying you down from the sounds of it...

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over, but expecting different results.

I've never understood why people complain about how bad their life is without ever attempting to change it. 

Oh, and for those who say easier said than done, I've always been willing and able to change my lifestyle/job/whatever...the idea scares the hell out of my friends/extended family, but then they aren't too happy with their lives either.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

I guess I don't see how money and happiness is an either/or thing - or it doesn't have to be. As I've improved at "life" in general, so have my finances improved since the same skills/habits/beliefs work for both. 
I'm pretty happy with everything and where I'm at, including finances. Only fly in the ointment is getting sick of winter. :hopelessness: Enough of the -20 already! Ah well, not too many years and I'll be going south for a big part of winter. Also don't really enjoy the contract I'm on (not challenging and not learning anything and there's no option to step things up or get, in, get done, go home like I've had in other jobs), but it will be over soon, pays well, and in the meantime, work with a lot of great people and have quite a few good friends there. Commute with a friend every day so even that time is pleasant and fun.
Tentatively planning a 2 month jaunt to the Maritimes in the motorhome this summer and looking forward to getting back to writing on that trip.
Enjoying learning from my mistakes in investing and getting better at it every year... 
Kids are doing great and I'm very proud of them.
Getting the benefit now of all the things I seemed to have to learn the hard way the last 40 something years - patience, kindness, persistence and contentment. Sometimes I pinch myself at how fortunate I've been in both life and $.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> If you don't like it, why not change it?


How? Tell me how I can make more money.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I didn't say make more money, I said change what you don't like. If you don't like your job, find something different. Want to earn more, look for something that pays more. 

When I got injured and couldn't work, I learned about passive income through investing and, eventually real estate. Money didn't come overnight, it was gradual, but it all came about because I chose to do something different instead of sitting at home not working.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

Sherlock said:


> How? Tell me how I can make more money.


What line of work are you in? I've quadrupled my income in the last 10 years because I realized I was never going to become financially independent if I didn't actively try to do that. It wasn't all "look for what pays more" - much of it was looking for ways that I was different and could add value where other people didn't or couldn't. And a kick-a$$ network.


----------



## donald (Apr 18, 2011)

Prob not $,you mentioned being single first and before listing money and housing.
I would bet your happiness would improve with companion/intimacy/relationship ect
You could take many steps in finding that and it would/could likely improve your life.
being lonely is tough as a adult.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

We had our beloved cat of 16 years die overnight of unknown causes two months ago. This made us reflect on the good times that he brought us. We also underwent some medical procedures that have worked out well. We have a friend whose husband died suddenly of natural causes, another who was just admitted to the hospital with a bad prognosis, and a third whose young daughter had a lung transplant 6 weeks ago and still has not been able to speak.

We are counting our blessings in the face of all this sadness. Although not as wealthy as we felt a year ago, we are definitely thankful. Our net worth has grown nicely in the last year but that means little in the scheme of things.


----------



## hystat (Jun 18, 2010)

awww. sorry about your kitty. My 16 year old is going to the vet today. He's gaining weight and his breathing is sometimes laboured.

Health is certainly a big part of happiness. Age makes one realize each healthy day must be enjoyed.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Yes, sorry about your cat Keith. And all of the other trials. Certainly, part of our wealth is derived from our many furry friends and the wildlife around us. Always difficult to see an old friend go. Take care.


----------



## mind_business (Sep 24, 2011)

The answers in this thread puts life's true value into perspective. Thanks everyone for their responses.

Sherlock ... as a friend of mine says when something isn't going to plan


> "... and this too shall pass".


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> I didn't say make more money, I said change what you don't like. If you don't like your job, find something different. Want to earn more, look for something that pays more.


Wow, really? So everybody who has a job that doesn't pay as much as they need can simply look for a job that pays more and ta-da, they suddenly have a higher income! Why didn't I think of this before? All this time I thought I was obligated to stay at my current job for the rest of my life. Thank you so much for opening my eyes.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

mind_business said:


> Sherlock ... as a friend of mine says when something isn't going to plan "... and this too shall pass".


Yep better times are likely ahead, doesn't mean we can't be bitter in the meanwhile though!


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Sherlock said:


> Wow, really? So everybody who has a job that doesn't pay as much as they need can simply look for a job that pays more and ta-da, they suddenly have a higher income! Why didn't I think of this before? All this time I thought I was obligated to stay at my current job for the rest of my life. Thank you so much for opening my eyes.


Not to sound sarcastic, but how many job interviews have you gone on? Have you considered moving to a different province where more jobs may be available? Have you tried establishing forms of passive income? Are you willing to start small and build up to something?

It's easy to try once and fail, then claim it's impossible...it's hard to get up every day and try again. You only need one company to say yes, but there are thousands of companies out there to ask.

I can tell you that even though it sounded like a simple statement, 90+% of people out there don't even try it. Of those that do, most give up after a failure or two. Thomas Edison had 1000 failures trying to invent the light bulb, again how many applications have you sent out?

Maybe the reason why there are the 1% out there has more to do with attitude than luck, or being born in the right family. As a business owner, I go on job interviews several times a week...it's called getting new clients, I've been doing it for decades.


----------



## newtothegame (Jan 2, 2014)

Take it from me. Wealth and happiness do not go hand in hand. I'm not a millionaire (maybe one day, but probably not), but I am financially secure. I have a "middle-class" job that I don't mind, own my own place, have my own car, etc, etc, etc... I am relatively young, OK looking, and in excellent physical health. From the outside I appear "successful," even "lucky" compared to many.

This is an illusion.

On the inside I am a broken man. As an only child from an extremely dysfunctional childhood, my relationship with my parents is extremely strained. I'd even go so far as to say it's completely shattered. My goal is to make peace before they die, but I'm unsure if I can achieve this with 100% success. No matter how much time has passed, it isn't so easy to just undo years of violence and emotional neglect. So, since I learned from a very young age to "retreat" into my own little world, I still somewhat do this to this day. I have no friends, just a couple of "acquaintances" that I visit once in a while.

I was married briefly to a beautiful woman, but she up and left about 10 months ago. I've already been served the divorce docs, so I'm assuming once the 12 month mark arrives, she will finalize the divorce. Luckily we have no children, and the split was amicable, so it didn't get ugly with lawyers, the courts, etc.

So here I sit, all alone, sometimes relying on the booze a little to heavily to relieve the "isolation." Sure, I'm surrounded by nice things, and it does bring me joy to see my personal financial wealth grow, but that really isn't important in the whole scheme of things.

And this is why we should never judge people by outwards appearances. They may _appear_ happy and successful, but quite often we don't know what goes on behind closed doors.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey "new"
Have you had a heart to heart talk with you soon to be ex-wife as to why she had to split? Now that divorce is confirmed, you might get some honesty.

Similarly with your parents, often the conflict arises because you are too much like one of them. This can be a tough situation.

Good luck with finding peace in your current situation.
Keith


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

I'd also wonder if you've sought some professional help in dealing with your problems? Sometimes it can help just to have someone to talk to...


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

kcowan said:


> Hey "new"
> Have you had a heart to heart talk with you soon to be ex-wife as to why she had to split? Now that divorce is confirmed, you might get some honesty.
> 
> Similarly with your parents, often the conflict arises because you are too much like one of them. This can be a tough situation.
> ...


+1 And, if I could add........find out, from others or through introspection, what _you_ can change (generally about yourself) and forget what cannot be changed (generally about others) because it'll get you nowhere.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Yep better times are likely ahead, doesn't mean we can't be bitter in the meanwhile though!


Lol. That's the spirit! 

Seriously - if you want to change something, you have to try to make it happen. It won't happen on it's own.

Yes, getting a higher paying job (or anything else you might want) isn't easy and it won't happen overnight (and it may never happen). But if that's what you want, then you have to take steps in that direction.

Same thing with finding a girl friend. I remember in my 20's, my single friends and I would lament not being able to find girl friends - meanwhile we were:

Hanging out with the guys all the time - drinking at home/in pubs/watching hockey/bands etc. Not a good place to meet girls.
Sports - played a lot of hockey. Guess what - not a good place to meet girls.
Weddings - great place to meet girls. However, if you are mesmerized by the open bar and drink yourself into a Rob Ford stupor - guess what - you're going home alone.
Playing the game - you don't win if you don't play. How often do you ask someone out for a date? My former blog partner wrote an awesome piece on this topic http://www.moneysmartsblog.com/a-numbers-approach-to-finding-true-love/. And don't say "I can't do that". Read and do it.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just a Guy said:


> ... It's easy to try once and fail, then claim it's impossible...it's hard to get up every day and try again. You only need one company to say yes, but there are thousands of companies out there to ask.
> 
> I can tell you that even though it sounded like a simple statement, 90+% of people out there don't even try it. Of those that do, most give up after a failure or two ...


Sometimes there's a biased attitude.

The mainframe guys were listing their technical expertise as they'd always done and wringing their hands as "no one is giving me an interview". Meanwhile the ads in the paper were screaming for their skills - just on different software. 

Those who phrased their resume as the skill with the software as an example of it's use were getting interviews/jobs.


Other times, it's a false restriction. 

The conversation I overheard in the lunchroom boiled down "I saw the ad for the job at another company, had only 3/4 of the requested skills, chose not to apply - can you believe my trainee that started a month ago applied and got the job?"

Not having the qualification risks no interview ... not applying guarantees no interview.


Cheers


----------



## Tornbysaber (Nov 25, 2012)

newtothegame said:


> Take it from me. Wealth and happiness do not go hand in hand. I'm not a millionaire (maybe one day, but probably not), but I am financially secure. I have a "middle-class" job that I don't mind, own my own place, have my own car, etc, etc, etc... I am relatively young, OK looking, and in excellent physical health. From the outside I appear "successful," even "lucky" compared to many.
> 
> This is an illusion.
> 
> ...


Man, that's how I feel somtimes too. I dont keep in touch with my childhood friends anymore. We've been drifting apart for a long time, now we are in completely different stages in life and have vastly different outlooks on the future. I broke up with my ex-gf for another woman, and I feel very guilty about it every single day. My biggest hobby/joy these days is seeing my personal wealth grow.


----------



## Nemo2 (Mar 1, 2012)

Tornbysaber said:


> I dont keep in touch with my childhood friends anymore. We've been drifting apart for a long time, now we are in completely different stages in life and have vastly different outlooks on the future.


Down the road, in retrospect, (and, I think, if you're lucky), you'll likely find you've led a number of totally different lives, where the only constant is your physical presence.......you'll change, you'll grow, you'll drift apart from people and they'll drift apart from you......you'll make mistakes, big ones sometimes.....but it's a journey...not a linear one, (again, if you're lucky), enjoy it while it lasts................it doesn't last long.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

Nemo2 said:


> enjoy it while it lasts................it doesn't last long.


Nonsense! It's the longest thing you'll ever do!

I can agree with the sentiment though. I've had a good group of close friends since essentially Grade 10. We went to university, travelled, camped together. Over time you grow apart. It could be that you are substantially different people. Sometimes it's due to spouses. They'll always be your childhood friends, though they may not always be your close friends.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

I know both types. The Nemo type tend to grow apart because of differing experiences. The latter do not change much. We have friends from 1967 visiting at the moment. Aside from a common desire to visit PV and being retired, we have nothing in common. Even their kids are leading substantially different lives than ours. So I am in the Nemo camp.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Sherlock said:


> Not sarcastic at all... I'm not that happy and not wealthy. I feel like I've done everything right but nothing has turned out the way I wanted. I have no girlfriend. I have very few friends any more. I don't have a lot of spending money. My family isn't that close with one another so I rarely talk to them. I can't afford a house. I get paid an average salary for a fairly stressful job. I feel like if I dropped dead tomorrow, no one would miss me. I guess it could be a lot worse though, I could have a debilitating illness or be in prison or something.


Sherlock,

You sound a lot like myself sometimes.

First off - Toronto is a horrible place to be for someone who doesn't like the city. I hate the GTA. It's stressful. You have people everywhere that can't drive. It's congested. etc.

Second - I don't agree with your girlfriend statement. Yes, you are correct that a girlfriend can provide a sense of relief, comfort, intimacy, companionship, etc. However, you are only looking at the positives and negatives of certain things. What about when you have to do things for your girlfriend you don't want to do? What about when she is complaining or bothering you? You need to think about both sides of the coin, as well, my friend. (unfortunately, in my opinion, there are no positives about Toronto)

Lastly - There are a few things you must learn/remember.

1. You are brought into the world alone and you will always be alone. Even if you are married, your spouse could pass and you would be alone.

2. There will always be someone who has more than you or is bigger/better than you.

3. This may be bad advice.... but you should pick up a vice or two if you haven't. Go to the LCBO, hit the tobacco shop, go to the grocery store and buy some garbage food. I'm not saying it's good to do these things all the time. But you do have to live a little once in a while. Go on vacation. Do something _for yourself_ instead of always doing things for you net worth.

If you aren't into vices, then go do something that _does_ make you happy instead of sitting in the dreary GTA condo overlooking the 401/404, or some other nonsense, such as the other condo 300 ft in front of you.

You're in a rut. It happens.

I am, too.

Lots of people are.


----------



## Spidey (May 11, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Not sarcastic at all... I'm not that happy and not wealthy. I feel like I've done everything right but nothing has turned out the way I wanted. I have no girlfriend. I have very few friends any more. I don't have a lot of spending money. My family isn't that close with one another so I rarely talk to them. I can't afford a house. I get paid an average salary for a fairly stressful job. I feel like if I dropped dead tomorrow, no one would miss me. I guess it could be a lot worse though, I could have a debilitating illness or be in prison or something.


I think everyone gets in these types of moods from time to time - and I certainly am not immune. Your last sentence is correct - it could be worse. If you have your health you already have the most important asset you could own. As for wealth, just by virtue of being a resident of this country we are amongst the wealthiest people on this planet. I've always only earned an average salary. Start by taking stock of what you do have and go from there. Aside from the odd glass of beer or wine (preferably with friends), I don't think the vice option is a good one. I suspect you need to go in the opposite direction and take better care of yourself by exercising and eating healthier. As far as the girlfriend, it will be difficult to attract someone when you are in a negative state. If this is something you want, you will have to place yourself in social situations, make an effort and be willing to accept occasional rejection (which we all have experienced). 

One thing that I have found helpful is listening to motivational recordings - some are a bit over-the-top but most offer some advice that makes it worthwhile. Some have little a bit of a religious bent, so you also have to get past that. Listen on your commute to work to start your day. Put it in your MP3 and listen during your commute to work - a good way to start the day. 

My favorites:

- Brian Tracy
- Zig Ziglary (you have to be able to get past the "southern preacher type speech but he can offer good advice)
- Steven Covey
- Richard Carlson (Don't Sweat the Small Stuff) 
- Jim Rohn
- Ken Blanchard
- Earl Nightingale 



> If you don't design your own life plan, chances are you'll fall into someone else's plan. And guess what they have planned for you? Not much.
> Jim Rohn


Read more at http://www.brainyquote.com/quotes/topics/topic_motivational.html#C6PfDycBCrKl2xZL.99


----------



## RBull (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks for this thread mb. 

I'm in the camp that is very satisfied with my life- growing up in a good family in a country with a lot of opportunity, mostly fortunate in my career, very appreciative with finding my perfect partner, good health, financially comfortable, enough interests to stay occupied, nice home/property and retired at relatively young age -55 for me and 53 for my wife. Both my wife and I feel very blessed and in that regard very wealthy indeed. 

Life for us had some major bumps with a big career setback 10+ years ago but was able to bounce back, albeit with much reduced income and future expectations. I now choose to view this as a good and humbling experience that makes me appreciate even more what I have done and have. A key for me has been staying positive and focused on goals (personal and career) and on all the things that I can control in my life, and don't fuss over what I can't. It's helped that I have a wonderful partner with common beliefs/aspirations. 

Good luck to all those that haven't yet achieved the happiness or success they desire.


----------



## Jacq (Feb 8, 2014)

Everyone that I know that's very smart has had these kinds of life crises. Seems to go with the territory. Here's the best speech I've ever heard on creating a meaningful life (it doesn't just "happen" to "lucky" people):
Tim Minchin's occasional address
_
I said at the beginning of this ramble that life is meaningless. It was not a flippant assertion. I think it’s absurd: the idea of seeking “meaning” in the set of circumstances that happens to exist after 13.8 billion years worth of unguided events. Leave it to humans to think the universe has a purpose for them. However, I am no nihilist. I am not even a cynic. I am, actually, rather romantic. And here’s my idea of romance:

You will soon be dead. Life will sometimes seem long and tough and, god, it’s tiring. And you will sometimes be happy and sometimes sad. And then you’ll be
old. And then you’ll be dead.

There is only one sensible thing to do with this empty existence, and that is: fill it. Not fillet. Fill. It.

And in my opinion (until I change it), life is best filled by learning as much as you can about as much as you can, taking pride in whatever you’re doing, having compassion, sharing ideas, running(!), being enthusiastic. And then there’s love, and travel, and wine, and sex, and art, and kids, and giving, and mountain climbing … but you know all that stuff already.

It’s an incredibly exciting thing, this one, meaningless life of yours._


----------



## fraser (May 15, 2010)

I think that the trick is to be thankful for what you have. Working hard is only part of the solution. You also need to work smart. 

Make lemonade out of lemons. Know how to spot an opportunity, be flexible , and keep moving forward. 

And keep your sense of humour.


----------

